# Just Got My First Hummer



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello all I have just got my first hummer a Bulova Accutron from 1974 with a 2181 movement, I have wanted an Accutron for a long time but have never managed to snag one with in my very limited budget but finally I did hurrah  . I just cannot get over the sweep of the second hand it is truly a beautiful sight in the flesh so to speak and the high pitch hum well there is just nothing else like it. I am a Happy man at the moment. The only thing is now I need more a 214 would be nice but I really like the idea of the accuquartz to have true quartz accuracy with a smooth second hand and not have to pay Â£1000's for a modern spring drive is some how appealing a lot to me now. For a few years now I have collected mechanical watches from seiko 5 to vintage Oris and I love them dearly but The Bulova is really one of my grail watches and I am so pleased I finally have one in my collection. Just a few quick questions if I may.

1.How robust are these movements as some people say they can be fragile should I be extra careful when wearing it ?

2. From people in the know who have worn them for a while what is the accuracy like on a whole in real life do Accutrons compare favorably to everyday quartz watches?

3. When I bought this watch the seller said he installed a fresh battery how long can I expect it to last and are there any tell tail signs that it needs changing or will the watch just stop?

Thank you for your time and I am now pleased to be a proud member of the electronic club.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

balla said:


> 1.How robust are these movements as some people say they can be fragile should I be extra careful when wearing it ?
> 
> 2. From people in the know who have worn them for a while what is the accuracy like on a whole in real life do Accutrons compare favorably to everyday quartz watches?
> 
> 3. When I bought this watch the seller said he installed a fresh battery how long can I expect it to last and are there any tell tail signs that it needs changing or will the watch just stop?


Congratulations :thumbsup:....are you going to post a picture? Would love to see it.

1. They're robust...just look how many are still out and running fine. One nearly went to the moon.

2. Accuracy can be as good as +/- 2 seconds / day

3. A year if you're lucky. It will likely just stop...you may notice the humming noise getting weaker before it stops.


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> balla said:
> 
> 
> > 1.How robust are these movements as some people say they can be fragile should I be extra careful when wearing it ?
> ...


 I Would love to post some pictures but for the life of me I cannot work out how. How can I upload a pic from my pc I cannot find the button to do that.

Thanks for the answers I will try again to get some pics up.










Yes I Got it now


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

balla said:


>


Nice. Just wait, you'll soon be walking down the road with your wrist to your ear. 

214's are imho the dogs dangly bits.


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

feenix said:


> balla said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You know I probably will the humming is addictive and I find the sweep second hand very hypnotic. Why do 99.9 % of quartz watches tick they don't have to the rolex oyster quartz has a smooth sweep as apparently did some early Seiko movements among others. Is it to do with battery conservation I wonder ?

I like the cushion case of this Accutron it makes it appear bigger on the wrist than it is.

I am now completely sold on tuning fork watches I wonder if I can get someone to buy me a space view for Christmas. :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to the fandom of watches that go hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  It's really not all that addictive. (he says with 60 of them in the collection)

Now after your 214 you'll have to go after a f300 type

Enjoy


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Good catch mate


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

:blink:



balla said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > balla said:
> ...


Perhaps you could email me and tell me how you did that. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Balla,

Congratulations on your new watch, very nice.

I assume you have looked at the link at the top of the page... ELECTRIC WATCHES?

If you haven't, the sub-page to Accutrons is here: Bulova

Ian


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Welcome to the fandom of watches that go hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  It's really not all that addictive. (he says with 60 of them in the collection)
> 
> Now after your 214 you'll have to go after a f300 type
> 
> Enjoy


I do keep looking at the Nos Titus watches that keep popping up on ebay looks to be the best way to get the movement. At the moment I cannot even think of anything with an omega logo on the dial. One day though, until then I can dream.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's a little incentive for you. The Omega f300 is an ESA movement that was also used in MANY other watches. You can find Zenith, Allegro,Certina Centronic, Tissot Tissonic,Longines Ultronic, Movado and there are others that use other hummers such as the Citizen Hisonic and many times they are less costly than the Omegas. The search is nearly as much fun as the catch. (OK that may be an exaggeration ) 

Keep dreaming and have fun.

Take a look at the first site in my signature for examples


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> :blink:
> 
> 
> balla said:
> ...


Nice watch this it always starts off with one and then you catch a bug


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done mate and welcome. Plenty of hummer fans here.

watch out for that Bill, he's a right addict  thankfully he didn't tell you about all the 218 variations and the 228s, oops sorry did I say that out loud 

Hey Hawkey, I thought some accutron movts were used in instruments and not only got to the moon but are still there, I must have a check.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll second Andy (foz).....

and welcome to the hummer nutters corner!

What was a minor interest 10 months ago has turned into full obsession for me.

I've got one special mechanical and that only ever gets worn when I travel.

As feenix says....I never tire of putting a hummer to my ear....very soothing! :lol:

Cheers, Mike


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You outbid me on that 

That was my question at the bottom of the listing!

(if it is the same one!)

Glad it went to somewhere i can pester for it 

I still need a hummer <_<


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

minkle said:


> You outbid me on that
> 
> That was my question at the bottom of the listing!
> 
> ...


 well there you go Small world eh. If its of any interest to you I noticed that the seller has just purchased another Accutron that was in pieces he may very well put it together and sell it so keep your eyes open. I must admit I was surprised by the relative lack of interest on this Hummer I expected to be out bid at the last second as so often happens on e bay.

yes its the same watch I have just changed that revolting grey strap I have also ordered a steel bracelet from Roy so I have a choice of looks. Looking at past auctions I think I paid a fair price for it more often than not they go for Â£75+ on the bay.

Good luck with your search something will come up I am sure I have been looking and bidding for about 18 months now but I finally got lucky and do you know in all that time I have not seen an accutron quite like this one it may not be gold or gold filled but it is very eye catching and unmistakably 70's and best of all it hums and the motion of the second hand is truly memorizing. I am now truly hooked.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I wasnt 100% i liked it but it looked in great condition, glad its being enjoyed.


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

minkle said:


> I wasnt 100% i liked it but it looked in great condition, glad its being enjoyed.


Initially what put me off was the grey strap the seller had put it, the photos in the auction were not very flattering. In the flesh it is much nicer especially now it has a quality black strap with silver stitching on, in real life the dial is a blue-silver colour and the watch case sits nicely on the wrist due to a slight curve I was not sure of the shape but now I have it its retro look has really grown on me. I am looking for a nice thick steel bracelet to put it on something very 70's will post pics when I find something suitable.


----------

